# Error code 2 when building lang/go on amd64



## Vovas (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi folks!
Can't install lang/go when updating ports:
`portmaster -ad`

```
bootstrap/cmd/compile/internal/ssa
go build bootstrap/cmd/compile/internal/ssa: /usr/local/go14/pkg/tool/freebsd_amd64/6g: signal: killed
bootstrap/cmd/compile/internal/syntax
bootstrap/cmd/internal/gcprog
bootstrap/internal/goversion
bootstrap/internal/race
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/sym
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/loadelf
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/loadmacho
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/loadpe
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/loadxcoff
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/objfile
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/ld
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/amd64
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/arm
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/arm64
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/mips
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/mips64
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/ppc64
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/s390x
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/wasm
bootstrap/cmd/link/internal/x86
bootstrap/cmd/link
go tool dist: FAILED: /usr/local/go14/bin/go install -gcflags=-l -tags=math_big_pure_go compiler_bootstrap -v bootstrap/cmd/...: exit status 1
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/go

===>>> make build failed for lang/go
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for lang/go failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for net/wireguard-go failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2019)

Have you tried updating lang/go14 first?


----------



## Vovas (Oct 16, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Have you tried updating lang/go14 first?


Will try, thanks!


----------

